# Poriën, koloniën



## ThomasK

Ik moest even een en ander opzoeken inzake het mv. van woorden op -ie (vooral wat extra voorbeelden), en zie, ik vind hier deze meervouden: 


> assurantië*n,  *bacterië*n, *ceremonië*n* (ceremonie*s* kan ook), kolonië*n, *porië*n, *tralië*n *(tralie*s *mag ook)


 Verderop worden even wel _ruzies, galeries_, enz., vermeld, maar eigenlijk alleen om op de spelling te wijzen. Ikzelf zou zonder aarzelen een -s gebruiken in de aangehaalde woorden, al lijkt mij 'poriën' wat gangbaarder dan 'pories'.Wat jullie? 

Misschien is er zelfs een parallel met _appels/ appelen_. Het -_en_-meervoud vind ik bijzondere stijl...


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik zou galeriën schrijven zelf, maar nooit traliën. Eigenlijk is een vuistregel dat ontleningen uit het Frans/Latijn op -ie een -n krijgen, Nederlandse woorden een -s. Gaat niet altijd op (bv. occasie), maar meestal wel.


----------



## ThomasK

Had ik nog nooit aan gedacht, maar ik kende wel een regel van ooit dat *-¨n* en *-s* zowat verwisselbaar waren, en ik vind tegenwoordig dat -¨n zo vreselijk oud klinkt. (Let op: de regel dateert uit lang vervlogen schooltijden...) We zoeken nog even verder...


----------



## matakoweg

Ik ben het met je eens dat assurantië*n,** *ceremonië*n*, kolonië*n, *tralië*n *vreemd klinken en de vormen met een -s veel gebruikelijker zijn.
Een uitzondering maak ik voor porië*n *enbacterië*n, *pories en bacteries heb ik nog nooit gehoord. 
Het woord provincie heeft als normaal meervoud provincies maar in historisch verband klinkt "de zeven provinciën" toch prettiger dan "de zeven provincies"


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen eens met lijn 1 en 3. Inzake 2 moet ik erkennen dat ze couranter zijn, en toch...


----------



## eno2

Knie knies
materie materies 
Nederlandse woorden.


----------



## ThomasK

'Knieën': je hebt natuurlijk honderd procent gelijk, maar dat is - lijkt mij - een authentiek Nederlands woord, terwijl de andere een Latijnse  oorsprong hebben...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> 'Knieën': je hebt natuurlijk honderd procent gelijk, maar dat is - lijkt mij - een authentiek Nederlands woord, terwijl de andere een Latijnse  oorsprong hebben...



Heu... ik bedoelde dat knieën zondigt tegen de vuistrregel:  





> Eigenlijk is een vuistregel dat ontleningen uit het Frans/Latijn op -ie een -n krijgen, Nederlandse woorden een -s.


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, sorry, had ik niet door. Nu, vermoedelijk komt het door het accent: als monosyllabisch woord krijgt het automatisch de klemtoon... Ik zie niet direct andere monosyllabische woorden op -ie. Jij wel?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> O ja, sorry, had ik niet door. Nu, vermoedelijk komt het door het accent: als monosyllabisch woord krijgt het automatisch de klemtoon... Ik zie niet direct andere monosyllabische woorden op -ie. Jij wel?


Bij bijen, maar meestal zeg ik bie.


----------



## luitzen

Drieën

Google:
koloniën -kolonie -kolonies: 884k (bevat ook Duits)
kolonies -kolonie -koloniën: 293k
poriën -porie - pories: 10 (waarvan dit topic)
pories -porie -poriën: 126k (bevat ook veel Engelse sites)


----------

